# Critique my 15 month old male all opinions Welcome



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, Can everyone give me some advice on Bruno's strengths and weaknesses. What you would consider his type of bone structure (heavy, medium, light) I know hes not mature but strength of secondary sex characteristics. The whole 9 if you could thanks.


p.s I know he doesnt have the best pigment. He is 65 cm at the shoulder and 75.4 pounds DOB 11.15.2010 all opinions welcome Thanx


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

when taking photos of your dog, the camera height must be about 18" off the ground. its really difficult to critique with this camera angle. take the flat collor off. try to stack with the hind legs less spread apart. 

While his mask is light, he has great ears and strong head for a youngster. His stop could be a bit more pronounced. He has much muscle and looks in good physical condition.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Rallhaus said:


> when taking photos of your dog, the camera height must be about 18" off the ground. its really difficult to critique with this camera angle. take the flat collor off. try to stack with the hind legs less spread apart.
> 
> While his mask is light, he has great ears and strong head for a youngster. His stop could be a bit more pronounced. He has much muscle and looks in good physical condition.


I appreciate the pointers.compliments, and tommorow i will have better pics today it was just me and him so i just got the best pics i could. tommorow ill do it the right way.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think he is a strong looking male with good bone. He is kind of heavy looking to me for only being 15 months old. His mask should be darker and his ears look soft in the photos. I like his over all appearance though.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

robk said:


> I think he is a strong looking male with good bone. He is kind of heavy looking to me for only being 15 months old. His mask should be darker and his ears look soft in the photos. I like his over all appearance though.


 Thank you for your insight. What did you mean by his ears look soft? You are the first person I have ever heard say he looks heavy he still slim in the middle.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Most 15 month old dogs still have a gangly look to them. Yours is very stout looking. His ears look soft to me because in the photos they seam to bend forward along the outside edge. It could be just the photos though. Your dog reminds me a lot of my girl Jaz who I miss very much.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

wow he does look alot like her I honestly think it may just be the pictures because he is lanky at the vet thats what every one always says if you look at the pic of him from the back end i tried to get his actual thickness. I think especially compared to my female he is very slim.
As fpr his ears i think thats just there shape but i dont think there soft they dont have a problem staying up or coming forward but i know what you mean now.


----------

